# Return to Blackhawk Down



## Muppet (Jul 22, 2013)

I watched this on Crackbook. It was under the Mogadishu Mile 5k run. I served with a couple men from Task Forge Ranger (3/75) in the 325 and am still friends with a couple of men. To my bro's on here that were there with who ever.

F.M.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't remember seeing this posted and it didn't come up on a search.



Awesome clip, at least I thought so.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 22, 2013)

Powerful stuff.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. 

Some tense moments when they were in the Bakaara Market.

Sgt. Struecker: "We did a lot of shooting back here 20 years ago, by your house."


----------



## pardus (Jul 31, 2014)

Good stuff, I'd really like to see the full interview.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 7, 2014)

Sometimes you gotta go back.


----------

